# هاك البحث في الكتاب المقدس حصريا في الدعم الفني المسيحي



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

بناء على ما ذكر فى موضوع عدنا من جديد



> اقترح اضافة الهاك التالى
> 
> اضف هاك مميز لمنتداك او موقعك
> 
> ...




```
<!-- SearchGodsWord.org Search Code -->
<!-- Version 1.1 -->
<!-- Language Code = "ar" -->
<!-- Type = "Custom-Compact" -->

<TABLE BGCOLOR="white" BORDER=1 RULES="none" BORDERCOLOR=#c0c0c0 CELLPADDING=8 CELLSPACING=0><FORM ACTION="http://jesus-nazareth.com/vb" METHOD="get" NAME="biblesearch" TARGET="_new">
<TR><TD><A HREF="http://www.SearchGodsWord.org/"><IMG SRC=bible_search_compact_ar.gif HEIGHT=40 WIDTH=150 BORDER=0></A></TD></TR>
<TR><TD WIDTH="150"><FONT FACE="Verdana, Arial, Geneva" SIZE=2>
<input type="Text" name="query" size="15">
<BR>
<SELECT NAME=section>
<OPTION VALUE="0" >كل الكتاب المقدس
<OPTION VALUE="1">-----------------------
<OPTION VALUE="1" >العهد القديم
<OPTION VALUE="2" >العهد الجديد
<OPTION VALUE="3">----------------------
<OPTION VALUE="3" >أسفار الشريعة
<OPTION VALUE="4" >الأسفار التاريخية
<OPTION VALUE="5" >الأسفار الأدبية
<OPTION VALUE="6" >الأنبياء الكبار
<OPTION VALUE="7" >الأنبياء الصغار
<OPTION VALUE="8" >الأناجيل
<OPTION VALUE="9" >رسائل بولس
<OPTION VALUE="10" >رسائل عامة
<OPTION VALUE="11" >سفر الرؤيا
</SELECT>
<BR>
<SELECT NAME="translation">
<OPTION VALUE="svd" >SVD
</SELECT>


<INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="language" VALUE="ar">
<input type="Submit" name="submit" value="ابحث">
</FONT>
</TD></TR>
</FORM></TABLE>

<!-- End of SearchGodsWord.org Search Code -->
```


المصدر

هاك البحث في الكتاب المقدس حصريا في الدعم الفني المسيحي - منتدى الدعم الفني المسيحي

http://www.arabic-bible.net/vb/showthread.php?t=58


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*هاك مفيد جدا, انا حضيفه في صفحة بوب اب popup*

*نار يا مايكل محتاجين للافكار التطويرية*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

الحقيقة انا معملتش حاجة خالص 

انا مجرد ناقل للموضوع وبس

وشكرا لك على استجاباتك للافكار التطويرية

والرب يبارك حياتك

وان شاء الله المرة الجاية ادخل الاقية اتعمل باذن المسيح لة المجد

ودى المفروض الصورة النهائية للهاك بعد التركيب





المصدر

http://www.free-christian-voice.com/fourm/


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*بفرغ حالي حتى اضيفه اليوم... شكرا ليك من جديد*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

باذن المسيح وحتى لو متعملش النهاردة يتعمل بكرة ولو متعملش بكرة يتعمل بعد بكرة 

المهم يتعمل وخلاص

بالمناسبة لاحظت فى مشاركتى عدم وجود التوقيع التالى .؟؟؟؟لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







هو عاجبنى وانا عايزة ومليش دعوة بقى


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*محدش شاله منك, بس انا نقلت المنتدى من باك اب, يعني خسرة كم مشاركة و كم تعديل *

*فاحتمال انت غيرت توقيعك بعد من عملت الباك اب*

*حاول تضعها من جديد و شوف*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

تحت امرك وولا يهمك

وبالمناسبة انا جربت الهاك وطلع مش ظابط بس دة ظابط من موقع صوت المسيحى الحر

بس خدة كوبى وبيست زى ما هو وهتلاقية مظبط وتمام التمام



> <!-- / icons and login code -->
> 
> <!-- SearchGodsWord.org Search Code -->
> <!-- Version 1.1 -->
> ...


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*جرب و اضغط على بحث في اعلى الموقع و حتشوف ابحث في الكتاب المقدس اضغط عليها و خبرني رأيك*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل

:yahoo:  :yahoo:  :yahoo:  :yahoo: 

جميل جداجدا 

بس ياحبذا لو تضيفها كمان فى اول الصفحة تبقى 100%

وواضح انك استاذ فى ملفات php

لانك قمت بعملها على هذة الهيئة


الرب يبارك خياتك استاذى روك


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*فين في صفحة البداية؟ قصدك في الصفحة الرئيسية للموقعاو المنتدى؟*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

مش عارف اصلها مش واضحة الا لو حد خبرة بيها

فقدامك حل من الاثنين


اما تعمل بيها اعلان وتعرف الناس بوجودها اكثر من الموضوع دة لانوا برضة فى منتدى التصميم والمنتديات

او تحطها فى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى افضل لان استخدامها سيكون اكثر فعالية من وضعها فى الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع




> وواضح انك استاذ فى ملفات php
> 
> لانك قمت بعملها على هذة الهيئة



(مفيش شكرا ولاحاجة كدة لحبيبك ولا اية بقى النظام يعنى بقى النظام)


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*انا مفكر اضيفها كمان بجنب البحث في البنر و ال faq وصلة زر صغير اسمه ابحث في الكتاب المقدس*

*و مية شكر يا سيدي, بس انا احب التواضيع يعني و ما بدي اكسفك اصلي لا استاذ و لا شئ يعني لساتني بدرس ال software technology ههههه*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

انا هحاول ادمج الفكره دي في تمبلت البحث العادي بتاعنا بحيث اللي يدخل البحث يلاقي في بحث في الكتاب المقدس مش زي المنتديات كله تقليدي يحطه في الفوتر


----------



## Michael (16 أغسطس 2006)

> انا مفكر اضيفها كمان بجنب البحث في البنر و ال faq وصلة زر صغير اسمه ابحث في الكتاب المقدس




فكرة جميلة جداجدا وخصوصا عن فى فعلا مكان فاضى بعد faq



> و مية شكر يا سيدي, بس انا احب التواضيع يعني و ما بدي اكسفك اصلي لا استاذ و لا شئ يعني لساتني بدرس ال software technology ههههه



شوف ازاى امال يعنى عملتها كدة بالفهلوة يعنى

اكيد استاذ حتى لو حلفت برضة استاذ

هيى كلمة واحدة استاذ يعنى استاذ

هههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك حبيبى


----------



## Michael (16 أغسطس 2006)

> انا هحاول ادمج الفكره دي في تمبلت البحث العادي بتاعنا بحيث اللي يدخل البحث يلاقي في بحث في الكتاب المقدس مش زي المنتديات كله تقليدي يحطه في الفوتر



هى فعلا وجة نظر استاى روك كمان وجميلة جدا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

جميل يا روك

فاضل بقي تضيفها في صفحة البحث المتقدم بالمرة و هتبقي تمام


----------



## Fadie (18 أغسطس 2006)

طيب معلش انا عندى سؤال اكيد هو سؤال اكيد ساذج بالنسبة ليكم بس ليا مهم اوى

احط الهاك دة ازاى فى فرونت بيج2003؟؟

و ياريت بالعربى لأن البرنامج بالعربى عندى مش انجليش

و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Michael (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> طيب معلش انا عندى سؤال اكيد هو سؤال اكيد ساذج بالنسبة ليكم بس ليا مهم اوى
> 
> احط الهاك دة ازاى فى فرونت بيج2003؟؟
> 
> ...



اسف جداجدا لعدم ملاحظتى للرد

شوف يا سيدى انت مش هتعمل حاجة غير انك تاخذ الكود الى فى المشاركة الاولى وتعمل لها بيست فى الصفحة الى انت عاوز فيها الهاك دة يكون موجود وبس

ولو لسة الموضوع واقف معاك 

قولى


----------



## مستر بيرو (22 سبتمبر 2006)

والهى رائع رائع انا بقالي اسبوع بدور على  البحث ده ومش عارف اجيبو

 ربنا يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا جدا


----------

